# Bremont launch of a new stunning watch: Bremont Victory



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Keep an eye on this forum, as I will upload a video of last night's launch any time soon. The format is not recognized by the computer I am working on right now.

BTW, here's a tweet I received today:



> @watchuseek Pls RT. SECURITY ALERT #baselworld Watches stolen from #Bremont's suite at last night's party. Please report if you witnessed.


Let me know if you see one popping up in the sales corners or on eBay. I would really like to nail the thief!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Here's what I got:

Bremont Baselworld Press Release 09 March 2012

*"THE VICTORY WATCH"*

BREMONT WATCH COMPANY IS PLEASED TO ANNOUNCE THAT IT WILL
BE BUILDING A LIMITED EDITION WATCH MADE WITH PARTS FROM HMS VICTORY

MARCH 2012

Bremont Watch Company is delighted to be working with The National Museum of the Royal Navy (Portsmouth) to create a limited edition watch unlike any other watch ever created. Each mechanical retrograde watch will be made with original parts of HMS Victory built into it.
HMS Victory is the only remaining 18th Century ship anywhere in the world and remains the oldest serving warship still to be in commission- she still retains her own Captain, offices and crew and flies the flag of the Second Sea Lord, Commander in Chief Naval Home Command. Laid down in 1759 and launched in 1765; she is most famous as Lord Nelson's flagship at the Battle of Trafalgar in 1805.

In 1922 she was moved to a dry dock at Portsmouth, England, and preserved as a museum ship. She continues to be flagship of the Second Sea Lord and is the oldest naval ship still in commission.

HMS Victory as with any ship has had constant work carried out on her over the years. The ship sustained considerable damage after the battle of Trafalgar and had a major re-fit in 1814 and 1888 and then in 1903 following an accident where she was almost sunk on her mooring as a result of being struck by another boat. In 1910 the Society for Nautical Research was set up and in 1922 she was placed into dry dock where she currently stands.

Many years of exposure have taken their toll on HMS Victory and in 2010 a major refit was commissioned to preserve her for future generations. To commemorate Nelson and HMS Victory, Bremont is producing a totally unique watch that will include parts of oak timber and copper from the original ship. Part of the proceeds of each watch will go towards the refurbishment and preservation of the ship.

Giles English "Nelson went to my school and as a boy he always fascinated me, I remember clearly the first time I visited HMS Victory. Over the last few years both Nick and myself have been working with the Royal Navy Fleet air arm Heritage and thatâs when we heard about the restoration of HMS Victory. With no hesitation we approached the Navy and discussed the possibility of creating a watch using original parts from the ship. Not only did we want to make the watch unique but we also want it to be a horological masterpiece."

Giles Gould of The National Museum of the Royal Navy, "We take any relationship such as this very seriously and we have to be very confident that both HMS Victory and Nelson will be honoured correctly. We have never released original wood/copper that is as old as this and we think what Bremont is building is an amazing tribute. Victory means a lot to us and the Navy and the fact some of the proceeds of the watches sales are going towards the preservation of the Ship all help preserve her for future generations."

The watch will be launched on HMS Victory on the 12th July, 2012

About The National Museum of the Royal Navy:

The history of the Royal Navy dates back over a thousand years to King Alfred's first battle at sea in 882. The Navy has defended Britain from invasion, attacked enemies and eventually established Britain as the dominant world sea power in the 19th Century. Today's role involves peacekeeping, fighting piracy and the prevention of drug trafficking. The influence of the Navy can be felt at every level in our society: in our speech, literature, dress, music, character, culture and customs. The history of the Navy is to a remarkable extent the history of Britain.

The National Museum of the Royal Navy, in Portsmouth's Historic Dockyard, is one of Britainâs oldest maritime museums. The Museum's aim is to preserve and present the history of the 'Fleet' - the ships and the men and women who manned them.

About Bremont:

Bremont, a British luxury watch brand was co-founded by brothers Nick and Giles English in 2003, has made a substantial impact in the watch industry in a very short period of time. In 2008 Bremont was made the âBest British Emerging Luxury Brandâ by Walpole, and this year it won "Watch Brand of 2011" at the UK Jewellery Awards. The brand remains true to its original principles of durability, legibility and precision.


----------



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

Here's what I got:

This is the actual, authenticated copper bar and the actual, authenticated wood block from the _Victory _that will be incorporated into the Victory Retrograde:


Copper by Noodlefish, on Flickr


Wood by Noodlefish, on Flickr

Can't wait to get more details about this watch...

M


----------



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

*Quick Interview with Nick Giles about the Bremont Victory*

Quick Interview about the Victory from the Baselworld show today. 
Nick English on the new Bremont Victory - YouTube


----------



## Michael Weare (Mar 21, 2011)

*Bremont presents: THE VICTORY WATCH*

*BREMONT WATCH COMPANY ANNOUNCES A LIMITED EDITION WATCH MADE * *WITH PARTS FROM HMS VICTORY*​ ​








Bremont has revealed its new Limited Edition Victory watch at BaselWorld 2012, a tribute to Lord Nelson's HMS Victory.

HMS Victory is the only remaining 18th Century ship anywhere in the world and remains the oldest serving warship still to be in commission - incredibly she still retains her own Captain, offices and crew and flies the flag of the Second Sea Lord, Commander in Chief Naval Home Command. Laid down in 1759 and launched in 1765; she is most famous as Lord Nelson's flagship at the Battle of Trafalgar in 1805.

The luxury brand has worked with the National Museum of the Royal Navy in Portsmouth to create a unique mechanical retrograde watch featuring original oak timber and copper from HMS Victory. Parts of the proceeds of each watch will be donated to help the refurbishment and preservation of the ship.

The original copper from the nails that held the HMS Victory together is used in the barrel of the watch, push buttons and crown. The rear of the watch is amazing, featuring oak from the hull of the ship in the outer rim, engraved with some of Nelson's last words: "Thank God I have done my duty". The sapphire crystal glass back is engraved, and the gold rotor is in the shape of Nelson's personal seal.

"We take any relationship such as this very seriously and we have to be very confident that both HMS Victory and Nelson will be honoured correctly," said Giles Gould of the National Museum of the Royal Navy. "We have never released original wood/copper that is as old as this and we think what Bremont is building is an amazing tribute. Victory means a lot to us and the Navy and the fact some of the proceeds of the watches sales are going towards the preservation of the Ship all help preserve her for future generations."

Giles English, co-founder of Bremont, said: "Over the last few years both Nick and myself have been working with the Royal Navy Fleet air arm Heritage and that's when we heard about the restoration of HMS Victory. With no hesitation we approached the Navy and discussed the possibility of creating a watch using original parts from the ship. Not only did we want to make the watch unique but we also want it to be a horological masterpiece."

The Bremont Victory is expected to launch in July for *£11,995*, ($18,800) and is limited to 250 pieces.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: Bremont presents: THE VICTORY WATCH*

Front pics of the new victory watch!!! The wood is in the case!! I will try and get some more real life photos soon. ;-)










Kind Regards,

Dan


----------



## Jwalker9 (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Bremont presents: THE VICTORY WATCH*

Thanks for sharing, Dan! Thats just awesome looking!


----------



## drg (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Bremont presents: THE VICTORY WATCH*

stunning ... ... these are the first pics of the back and side that i have seen ... thanks Dan !!!!


----------



## G-F (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Bremont presents: THE VICTORY WATCH*

Wow! The back looks cool.

DRG, we got similar taste in watches. I too have a Regattare Bronze, I'm wearing it right now. No such cool watches should be this cheap. I feel like a thief everytime I put it on...


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Bremont presents: THE VICTORY WATCH*

Awesome. I love it.


----------



## drg (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Bremont presents: THE VICTORY WATCH*



G-F said:


> Wow! The back looks cool.
> 
> DRG, we got similar taste in watches. I too have a Regattare Bronze, I'm wearing it right now. No such cool watches should be this cheap. I feel like a thief everytime I put it on...


|>

yes we do .. absolutely true

my Bremonts are MBII and ALT1-C ... both anthracite

i truly love your Yellow MBII:-!


----------

